# Great Saw!



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new machine! My hope is to get a real table saw in the next year or so. My Ridgid contractor type saw is doing a good job for now.

Out of curiosity, how did you decide on the Powermatic over the similarly priced models like the sawstop, Jet,Grizzly?

-Brian


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have had a PM1000 for a good many years now and I have never regretted the purchase. Enjoy your new saw.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I have had a PM1000 for a good many years now and I have never regretted the purchase. Enjoy your new saw.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> ...


PM1000 or PM2000? The PM1000 was announced about a year ago. Your shop photos make me think PM2000.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a very nice saw. Congrats.

Re. the scale alignment.

1. Set fence for an even whole number (i.e. 3")
2. Rip a piece of stock.
3. Measure the cut stock via. your most accurate means (preferably a caliper)
4. Loosen the screws on the T-fence that hole the clear plastic stylus in place, and move the stylus left or right until it reads exactly what your caliper tells you the actual width of the board is.
5. Repeat the process as needed. After two or three iterations, you will have it dialed in as accurately as your eyeball can read the scale (make sure your viewing it from directly above and not at an angle to avoid parallax error).
6. You shouldn't have to replace the scale. If you're delta is greater than the allowed movement of the clear plastic stylus, then you can "ream out" the ends of the adjustment track with a drill bit to give you a little extra wiggle room. Then you can save the replacement scale they send you for that day in far off future when your current scale is all scratched up and you want to replace it.


----------



## Nicoli (Apr 29, 2015)

I've also owned both systems and prefer the Beis for my shop. The Vega fence is better suited to a hobby shop, but since my machines are in daily use I like the beefiness of the Beis.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new saw! I have that saw as well and love it!! Couldn't be happier with it so far. Only 1 minor issue that was quickly resolved from Powermatic. I plan on writing a review soon to speak to my experience using it so far and build off the "initial install review" that i wrote at the beginning of the year.

I have had great luck zeroing in the tolerances for the fence and blade and this saw has allowed a level of precision in my work I have never had before.


----------

